# Unusual question about luttle known 19th Cent. Composer



## Dimiter (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello, I wonder if somebody can help me with this:
Our chamber group is performing the beautiful Piano Quartet No. 1 by the Austrian composer Robert Fuchs (little known composer and a friend of Brahms). The theme of our concert will be related to the Canadian Father's day, so we decided to play music only by composers who had been fathers. Is there anybody who knows or may check more detailed bio of this composer and let us know if he had had any children? I live in a small town and there is no much info available around. Thank you very much in adavance.


----------



## Dimiter (Feb 24, 2013)

So, no help, anyone?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

All I really know about Fuchs is that he taught Mahler. Sorry, but I can't help.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

There seems to be very little in the way of personal details about this guy floating around.. I did check Grove Music, but nothing about his family life there. I guess it's possible that someone here has access to a "detailed biography" on Robert Fuchs, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Some info here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Fuchs

His list of students is kind of a Who's Who.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Nothing about family on Allmusic or ArkivMusic either.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Two sons, one daughter, if I decipher the abbreviations right.

http://bsbndb.bsb.lrz-muenchen.de/sfz42358.html


----------



## Dimiter (Feb 24, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Two sons, one daughter, if I decipher the abbreviations right.
> 
> http://bsbndb.bsb.lrz-muenchen.de/sfz42358.html


Thank you so much everybody, and especially Art Rock. YOU ROCK!!! Here is one little present for you. Fuch's Piano Quartet No.1, to my humble opinion, on of the nicest piano quartets ever written.


----------

